# Ulster type observation hives?!?



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

What do they look like?


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Ditto. I'm considering getting an OB hive as some of the teachers at my son's school want me to come in to teach the kids about bees. Not sure if I'm going to build or buy. With my schedule buying is looking pretty good.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

D Coates said:


> Ditto. I'm considering getting an OB hive as some of the teachers at my son's school want me to come in to teach the kids about bees. Not sure if I'm going to build or buy. With my schedule buying is looking pretty good.


Well you folks can take live bees into a school house if you want to but ...... if a child gets stung by a yellow jacket while you are there who do you think they will blame


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

peggjam,

it's a 4 frame nuc with a single frame ohive on top
a queen excluder between keeps the queen up top where you can see her

Dave


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have one. I used it once so far and liked it expect it only takes deeps (and I use mediums) and it's heavier than I'd like. I'm going to cut it down to a medium.

So far, I prefer my Tew hive (from Brushy Mt.) as it weighs a lot less and I've modified it to take either a Dadant deep, or a deep, or a medium and an extra shallow. It's much lighter to carry around. I did modify it so I could put a small jar of syrup and a small jar of water on it and shake some pollen down through the screen where the jar is.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I also bought one for taking bees to fairs where I sell honey. Like MB stated it is for deeps and I might cut mine down too.

I have a better one that I made from black walnut for in home, I made it from the plans here on BS.


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

My plan was to design it as a medium, since that is the size I use also.

Here is a link to the hive on Brushy Mountain's site.
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/products.asp?pcode=U501


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Any thought on price?


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

I would guess a LOT less than what they are selling them for on Brushy Mountain. I can't picture that much cost involved. I guess I will find out though when I start building this week.

I have also thought about just building a general "top" like the Ulster that would fit anyones 5 frame nuc box. That would dramatically cut down on price. Especially with as many beekeepers that already have their own nucs.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Do you guys think they would winter alright in something like this, inside of course, with an entrance to the outside? I am trying to figure something out for my breeder queens.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

peggjam said:


> Do you guys think they would winter alright in something like this, inside of course, with an entrance to the outside? I am trying to figure something out for my breeder queens.



Sure they would if you have enough bees to start with and a way to feed them. My OH has wintered three times successfully and it was only four mediums.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Hill's Hivery said:


> I have also thought about just building a general "top" like the Ulster that would fit anyones 5 frame nuc box. That would dramatically cut down on price. Especially with as many beekeepers that already have their own nucs.


Brilliant!


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

I am currently reworking my prototype. It will be a "top only" version since alot of us already have 5-frame nuc hives. I am currently building for medium size frames in the "observation" part. I can modify it at a later date for deeps if there is interest. I will post pictures when I have the new prototype complete.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Any chance of a medium?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Hill's Hivery said:


> I am currently building for medium size frames in the "observation" part.


So all we need is a medium nuc box. Brilliant, simply brilliant. 

I never cut mine down, tomorrow I am going to fill it with a small hive of HSC for this weekends fair. Yours would make a nice addition for when I can't find a hive of deeps at the right time.

I will be interested in one when you get them developed.


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

If the rain would every stop here I could get back into the shop! Between rain and earthquakes...Jeeesh!


----------



## ttruluck (Jun 22, 2006)

*Tom Truluck in SC*

I would be interested in just the top. Please post when you know the price.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Interesting, I like to see a price posted for it to, and pics!


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

I am working on the final price. I am thinking of free shipping to simplify things. (What are your thoughts?) I will post a picture as soon as I have the new prototype complete with prices. I am also going to post prices for a deep frame version instead of just the medium. Don't want to leave anyone out!

I will start a new thread in the "For Sale" section when prices and pics are ready. Looking to have everything ready in about 1-2 weeks.
(Sooner I hope, but waiting on supplies.)


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok, got everything done finally.
I am now taking orders for these. Prices and pictures are available on this thread:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218875


----------



## Cowboygourmet (Apr 25, 2008)

*Ob hive*

I think this would be great for a learning tool for kids plus it should be sustainable year round if fed. Wish I could find one for our 4H club at a reasonable price.


----------



## sfamous (Mar 30, 2010)

Hill's Hivery said:


> I would guess a LOT less than what they are selling them for on Brushy Mountain. I can't picture that much cost involved. I guess I will find out though when I start building this week.
> 
> I have also thought about just building a general "top" like the Ulster that would fit anyones 5 frame nuc box. That would dramatically cut down on price. Especially with as many beekeepers that already have their own nucs.


You ever do that? That is what i was contemplating myself...any tips?


----------



## SL Tx (Sep 17, 2006)

I have used the Brushy Mountain Ulster obs hive for several years...it's great. It is incredible how much you learn as you watch bee behavior. At first I intended to make one..but when I priced materials I discovered that you would spend almost as much (within $20) as just ordering one (several years ago). The bees live in the five-frame nuc out in the back yard. The top stays in the garage. I put the queen and an interesting frame upstairs when I'm going to observe bees. I have two pretty minor complaints: The plexiglass is just a bit to far from the frame and sometimes you end up with bees clinging to the plexiglass and blocking your view of the comb. (And sometimes they try to build comb attached to the plexiglass...I clean it with Crud Cutter or Goo Gone.) Also, you need to make an oversized tel cover to protect the hasps from the weather (A migratory cover would work to keep the bees inside but the hasps rust.)


----------



## blainenay (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's Brushy Mountain's Ulster Observation hive - http://tinyurl.com/7hcdmx9.










Because it is the same size as a 5-frame nuc, I can add a shallow, medium, or deep super to it, constantly keeping an open frame in the top for the queen to work.


----------

